# What to take on Trails



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I won't list off everything that could be taken, just a few that I have realized in my recent overnight trail riding trips. 
-pocketknife/multitool
-folding saw- Gerber, Fiskars, etc. I say folding, because it is more contained. One girl I rode with has a very nice Fiskars normal open style saw in a leather sheath (sheath stayed on horse). We had to pass that thing back and forth in a very tight trail- scared the bejeesus out of me- what if I or my horse sneezed and someone got poked?! Get one that can be protected when moving it around. 
-A small compass (never know if you get lost!) I have one on my watchband
-my horse's EasyBoot Gloves, in case we come across really bad rocks or gravel for too long (had to ride on a gravel road for 2ish miles, I put them on her then) (if your horse is not shoed)
-snack food and water
-extra reins or see next item
-hay twine/repair string
-little advil bottle (don't want a headache to ruin a nice long ride  )
- or a small medical kit as well- like the kind backpackers use
-charged cell phone if you have one
-toilet paper for pee breaks on trail 

That's all I've got for now, I am sure many will add to it. 
Plus there have also been other threads with stuff listed in it as well.  
Happy trails!


----------



## lovexlaugh (Feb 18, 2013)

^^^ yeah, what she said 

If you'll be stopping for a time, bring a halter so your horse doesn't have to keep the bit in his mouth the whole time 
Hoof pick, in case your horse gets something caught in his foot.
Flashlight (I am in love with the flashlight app on my iPhone: saves lots of space!)
Spare socks in case yours get wet: slogging along in wet socks feels awful!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

How log of a trail ride will this be?

Is it on your own horse, or will the horse be provided by someone else?

If it's your own horse, be sure your horse is conditioned for that long of a ride. Even "hours" of arena riding, or road riding, is not the same as hours spent on a trail with varied terrain, footing, etc. I've seen horses break down on long trail rides because their owner just assumed the horse would be able to do it because the horse was ridden a lot in an arena or other flat areas. 

This past year, I've started using a Zilco headstall that attaches to the halter (works best with narrower halters, or rope halters). It's great because you can remove the headstall/bit when you stop for a long break, and just tie the horse with the halter so that it won't go to scratch its head and possibly damage or break your tack. It's beta material. . .very tough but super easy to clean.

Speaking of tack damage/breaks. . .bring along some leather string, latigo, maybe some spare Chicago screws if your tack uses them. . .just in case you DO need to do an on-the-trail repair. Maybe a hole punch as well. Definitely some kind of utility knife/tool, like a Swiss Army or Leatherman. Consider a little folding saw or pruners if you encounter an section of trail that is blocked by overgrowth or a fallen tree. It won't get you through a big tree trunk but it can help through the little stuff.

You mentioned that there will be mud - be sure your horse is also conditioned for that kind of riding. Some of our local parks get VERY muddy. . .lots of clay, and when it rains the water just sits on top. It can be really hard on the horse's legs, especially if they're not used to it. If the horse is shod, be sure there aren't any loose shoes. Might want to hold off on using any horse boots if the horse is barefoot, because muddy trail just sucks those boots right off.

For yourself. . .bring things like a rain coat/slicker, helmet or hat, bug repellent, appropriate clothing and footwear, gloves. Some kind of snack and beverages - I try to avoid anything carbonated or sugary when I ride. Be prepared to "pack out" whatever you bring with you.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I just went on one yesterday....
Well, they covered most of it.
pocket knife
helmet
a bandana in case you need to wipe something up.
snacks - you will get hungry.
horse treats 
hat if you don't wear helmet
and have lots, lots, and lots of water. I brought two bottles for myself and I drank both of them and still wanted more...but then I am a thirsty person, haha!
Just anything else you think you might need. That was all I brought and I was fine.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

How long is "very long"? And what sort of country will you be riding in?

Things I'd add to the above:

1) If you don't know the country, a GPS and/or map would be useful.

2) If there's any chance you'll be out after dark (or trailering, etc), one of the LED lights on a headband is a lot handier than a conventional flashlight.

3) Cell phone may or may not be useful, depending on whether you're likely to have coverage. (Where we ride, it'd only be useful as a camera.)


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I take my phone with a map app of the area I'm riding in, it tracks you via GPS and is VERY helpful.

I take my truck keys, of course.

In the trailer I keep water hauled from home and buckets. 
I carry a small snack and water bottle for myself.
For longer rides I bring a halter, but most of my rides are under or around 15 miles. 

And I always make sure that me and my horse are feeling 100%, are well rested and hydrated, and are covered with sunscreen and insect repellant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Most everything I carry has been listed but one, fire. In case something happens and I have to stay out all night (and t has happened). In my pocket, (in case I get separated from my horse) I keep an altoids tin, with Vaseline covered cotton balls and a lighter, and since (as any seasoned outdoorsman will tell you) 2 is one and 1 is none. I have a firesteel around my neck Light My Fire Swedish FireSteel Mini at REI.com


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I'ce cold beer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

And toilet paper
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

Water
Co-flex
Whistle- easiest way to be heard if lost
Map of the area (i like electronics but a map & compass never have a battery go dead)
Phone- Fully charged and turned off (conserve battery)
Pocket Knife
Snacks
Lead Rope
Halter
Truck Keys
Bug Spray
Paracord
Rain Jacket
Wallet

Some essential first aid items.

Also remember to keep some of the more essential items on you, never know when a horse will spook and you are left to walk out or wait for help


----------

